# OLV - OtherLevels Holdings



## System (30 March 2015)

Founded in 2012, with offices and customers in Australia, the USA and UK, OtherLevels operates a second generation digital marketing Software-as-a-Service (SaaS) business that enables leading enterprises to communicate with their users on mobile and smart devices.

https://www.otherlevels.com


----------



## System (11 August 2020)

On August 10th, 2020, OtherLevels Holdings Limited (OLV) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove OLV from the Official List.


----------

